# Jug Line Questions



## MoneyAg (Mar 29, 2010)

I fish on the South end of LL out of Camilla. I would like to start putting out some jug lines while I fish for Whites, so I am looking for a quick lesson. 

1. I know I need to put my name, date, and address or phone number on the float to be legal. What else?

2. How do you build your lines? How many hooks, spacing, what anchor, type of hook, bait?

3. How deep should the water be? I know the river is best, but I don't want to get too close to the island and mess with people's ability to troll.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

My suggestion Ag is to do a search on this forum for jug fishing because there is a lot of different ways people fish. Plenty of info.


----------



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

If you want to give me a call I can tell you how I do it
Edward 281-761-4219


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Add on there the date the jugs were first set. Update every 30 days. 
Use white jugs. Its the law. I use 1 liter bottles from Bottlesolutions.com. $.54 each in bags of 24.
No more than five hooks, 
No more than 50 hooks total per persons name.
Right now the creek channels near the banks are the best for my anchored jugs,
I use a full size brick. No more than 2 ft slack over the water depth.
Space hooks so they do not over lap if a fish is going up and down. Less tangles that way. Fish from 2 ft depth down to 2 ft above the bottom. Blues run the water column like the whites.
# 28 or so BLACK TARRED nylon line. It does not snarl up like wet white twisted nylon.
5/0 circle hooks. Eagle Claw lasersharps. They are light wire. Will straighten out if hung on a snag after a strong pull.
Fresh shad, fresh shrimp, cut up gasper gau, beef heart.
A good landing net. If you do not have one now you will after the first 20 lb. blue comes up beside the boat. LOL<G>


----------



## MoneyAg (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks SB. I guess I should have some different lengths pre-made and then put the appropriate ones out. A couple 15's, 20's, 30's and 40's would give me the flexibility.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

I think also the law is for hooks to be @ least 36" apart


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

Ihope this helps.
*Jugline:*For use in *FRESH WATER* only. A fishing line with five or less hooks tied to a free-floating device. 

May be used to take *NONGAME* fish, channel catfish, blue catfish and flathead catfish only.
*Placement and Location Restrictions:* Juglines may *not* be used in
Community Fishing Lakes
Reservoirs or sections of rivers lying totally within the boundaries of a state park
Lake Bastrop in Bastrop County
Bellwood Lake in Smith County
Lake Bryan in Brazos County
Boerne City Lake in Kendall County
Lakes Coffee Mill and Davy Crockett in Fannin County
Dixieland Reservoir in Cameron County
Gibbons Creek Reservoir in Grimes County
North Concho River from O.C. Fisher dam to the Bell Street dam
Lake Pflugerville in Travis County
South Concho River from Lone Wolf dam to Bell Street dam
Tankersley Reservoir in Titus County

*Tagging and Marking Requirements: *
Must be used with a valid GEAR TAG (see Definitions) attached within 6 inches of the free-floating device; gear tag is valid for 30 days after the date set out and must include the number of the permit to sell nongame fish taken from fresh water, if applicable. Properly marked buoys or floats qualify as valid gear tags.
For non-commercial purposes, a jugline must be marked with a white, free-floating device.
For commercial purposes, a jugline must be marked with an orange, free-floating device.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

MoneyAg said:


> Thanks SB. I guess I should have some different lengths pre-made and then put the appropriate ones out. A couple 15's, 20's, 30's and 40's would give me the flexibility.


 You can do that,I put about 40 ft on mine with a 1 lb weight ,let out enough line and Tie a half hitch.I place swivles 3-5 ft apart and attach the stages with troline clips.I think it is safer with the clips because if you have a big fish on the bottom hooks you can remove the ones above as you get to them. A big blue will hang a circle hook in you before you know it.
Locations, along creek channel drop offs and flats near deeper water.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote by Sunbeam......... "No more than 50 hooks total per persons name."

Oh, I believe you can have up to 100 hooks per person........I've laid 20 jugs out many a time with 5 hooks on each jug......
please tell me I'm not breaking the law!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Magnolia said:


> Quote by Sunbeam......... "No more than 50 hooks total per persons name."
> 
> Oh, I believe you can have up to 100 hooks per person........I've laid 20 jugs out many a time with 5 hooks on each jug......
> please tell me I'm not breaking the law!


You are correct Magnolia, it is no more than 100 on all devices.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

100,


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I have had alot better luck switching to 5/0 circle hooks. I anchor my jugs with about a foot of slack.


----------



## blacklabde (Feb 1, 2010)

Do you make the tags, or do you have to get them from TPWD?

Steve


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

blacklabde said:


> Do you make the tags, or do you have to get them from TPWD?
> 
> Steve


You can write it on the jug or attach it to the line.Nothing formal just cut them out of an old bleach bottle and write the info with a sharpie.


----------



## blacklabde (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Heading out Tuesday on the Neches. Going to give it a try once the youngun gets out of school. Hope we catch a few.

Steve


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

You can write the date with a sharpie on the PVC and when you are ready to erase the date a little OFF on a rag wipes it away.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

randyrandy said:


> 100,


Right, My hunt & pecker finger and the old gray matter did not connect. I only fish ten jugs with 5 hooks each but it did not come out that way.

As for hooks, when the Japanese developed the circle hook for their longline all the test proved they got 38% more catches over the kahle and J types.


----------



## MoneyAg (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm putting out the first jugs this Saturday. I'll let everyone know how I do. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

I just started building a new jug fishing page on my blog and have added a lot of information there that will be helpful in getting you started. I have a bunch more articles and information in the works that will be added at a later time but that is a good jumping off point.

You can also look through the old pages on my website The Texas Catfishing Resource there is a ton of jug fishing information there. I have not updated it in a very long time but there is still some good valuable jug fishing information there.

Like the others I suggest adding your information directly to the fishing jug with a sharpie marker.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I Have done water proof tags with a color a laser printer and simple ones by writing with a perm marker on that silk tape that they use for bandages . It is very adhesive and the ink doesn't come off.

Writing on the plastic , on the foam , or on duck tape is good for about 3-5 good soaks .


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I write on white duct tape. It stays on pretty good. Usually by the time it is unreadable it is over 30 days old.


----------

